# Automator et les préférences système



## cel247 (13 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

Je viens de passer de PC à Mac et je dois dire que le plus gros est déjà fait  !

Je m'attaque aujourd'hui à Automator. Mon but: régler la vitesse de déplacement de ma souris automatiquement. Seulement voilà, l'application "Préférences système" n'apparait pas dans la liste d'Automator et impossible de la "glisser-déplacer" dedans non plus  . 
Est-ce que ca veut dire qu'il est impossible d'automatiser quoique ce soit des préférences systèmes?

Merci pour vos lumières!


----------



## Freelancer (13 Décembre 2005)

à ma connaissance, ça n'est pas possible (il n'y a effectivement rien dans les actions automator livrées avec le système, ni même sur le site d'apple , sauf sit tu souhaites modifier ton fond d'écran).
Petite question: pour quoi faire? autant je peux concevoir pour l'activation ou la desactivation d'un ecran de veille ou la modification des préférences économies d'énergie, mais la vitesse de défilement de la souris?


----------



## cel247 (14 Décembre 2005)

Il se trouve que quand je branche ma souris bluetooth sur mon PowerBook, il garde la vitesse de défilement du trackpad (qui est trop rapide). 
Je dois donc systématiquement entrer dans les préférences système pour qu'il prenne en compte ma souris.

Comme je suis fainéante, j'avais pensé qu'Automator me permettrais de faire ca en un seul click mais bon, tant pis!

Merci pour ton aide  .


----------

